# FreeBSD 7.1 on Asus X51r



## oil_bench (Mar 26, 2009)

HI,  
I want  install FB 7.1 + Gnome  on my notebook Asus X51R (1.7GHz,120GB,1.5GB DDR II, ATI xPress1100, Atheros).
I have question, how configure Xserver and wifi on this  notebook? 
and what You think  about  freeBSD on notebook?  Now, i have ubuntu 8.10,  and  this distro  working  very nice.


----------



## vermaden (Mar 26, 2009)

oil_bench said:
			
		

> I have question, how configure Xserver


http://freebsd.org/handbook/x-understanding.html



			
				oil_bench said:
			
		

> and wifi on this  notebook?


http://freebsd.org/handbook/network-wireless.html



			
				oil_bench said:
			
		

> and what You think  about  freeBSD on notebook?


Should work.


----------



## oil_bench (Apr 6, 2009)

hi, 
Now i have freebsd 7.1 in my  notebook    but  i have  some truble with  running  apps

when  i  put  "mc" i  xterm i must wait  20 sec and more when  it open :/ i dont  know why, 

i have this trouble with  other app  ex.  firefox, networka manager  ... 

Can You help me?  What  i  must  do? 

my notebook : 

Intel celeron m530 (1.7 GHz)
DDR II 1024M +512M
ATI XPRESS 1100 256M
HDD 120 GB (35GB for FreeBSD)


----------



## vermaden (Apr 6, 2009)

oil_bench said:
			
		

> when  i  put  "mc" i  xterm i must wait  20 sec and more when  it open :/ i dont  know why


Propably because of DNS or resolving problem at /etc/hosts


----------

